# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Doğu Anadolunun Türklüğü Elenges Aniti

## ceydaaa

Kürtlerin bir TÜRK oymağı olduğunun en büyük delili, Yenisey yakınlarındaki ELEGEŞ DİKİLİ TAŞI üzerindeki kayıtlardır. (Yıl 720 ) 

ELEGEŞ ANITI, ORTAASYA'da KÜRT oymağı (aşireti, kabilesi) hanı ALP URUNGU'nun ORHUN ALFABESİ ve TÜRKÇE olarak yazılmış MEZAR TAŞI'dır Aşağıdaki resimler bu anıtı, yazıları ve tercümelerini ihtiva eder. 

01.jpg

----------

